# Wire tie tool



## mklotz (Apr 17, 2012)

Clamptite makes a neat tool for forming wire ties. It's function is described on their website...

http://www.clamptitetools.com/

[Be sure to watch the videos describing its use.]

I had an application for such a tool but I really didn't want to lay out the $70 for what seems to me to be a pretty simple thing. So, muttering to myself "this is why I have a machine shop", I made my own...







The body is half-inch 12L14, the screw is 1/4-28 and the pins are 3/32" roll pins. The tip has a shallow 1/16" wide slot milled into it to anchor the wire when making double wraps...






Shown in the first picture is one of my uses for it - securing silicone aquarium air tubing to brass fittings with a double wrap of soft iron florist wire.

If I were to use heavier wire such as safety wire, I would probably make a larger version of the tool but, for now, this one does what I need.


----------



## dsquire (Apr 17, 2012)

Marv

Thanks for showing that. That's slicker than coon _4!_. Wish I would have had one like that 50 years ago. It sure would have came in handy over the years. :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Apr 17, 2012)

Jeez Marv---If I'de a had one of those 20 years ago I wouldn't have had to have the vasectomy!!! ;D ;D Really, I didn't know that there was a tool for doing that!! I always use a pair of pliers, and just as the wire begins to get tight enough, the wire breaks off. Needless to say, I don't do it very much.


----------



## Captain Jerry (Apr 17, 2012)

Marv

A very handy tool. I had one on the boat for years and found lots of uses for it. Of course I used stainless wire. I particularly liked it for attaching clamps and hangers to the stainless steel rails. As I recall, it was Coast Guard approved for all hose connections except fuel. I bought it on impulse at a boat show and I'm sure I didn't pay $70 for it. I'm not THAT impulsive.

Jerry


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Apr 18, 2012)

That brings back early memories from my days of breadboarding test fixtures and prototypes in various labs. Ours were electric and we called them wire wrap tools. It was quite fun.


----------



## Blogwitch (Apr 18, 2012)

What a wonderful little tool Marv.

Nice one. :bow: :bow:


John


----------



## krv3000 (Apr 18, 2012)

What a wonderful little tool Marv. eee don't tell the wife you have a lil one :big: :big: :big: :big:


----------



## Omnimill (Apr 18, 2012)

Nice job Marv! ;D


----------



## arnoldb (Apr 18, 2012)

Very nice tool Marv.

I especially like the "Double Wrap" method for binding; it's so much neater than twisting up the wire.

Kind regards, Arnold


----------



## max corrigan (Apr 18, 2012)

Marv Simply Brilliant very handy tool, thanks for showing!
Max..............


----------



## fcheslop (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks Marv,great little tool to add to the list
best wishes Frazer


----------



## bearcar1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Say Marv, that's a pretty slick little gizmo. Thanks for showing it to us. What is the length of the body and the distance from the pip to the major diameter of the taper? I pln to make one and just hate to 'shotgun' such things. ;D It seems to me tat I have seen these before but never knew what they were used for.

BC1
Jim


----------



## mklotz (Apr 18, 2012)

bearcar1  said:
			
		

> Say Marv, that's a pretty slick little gizmo. Thanks for showing it to us. What is the length of the body and the distance from the pip to the major diameter of the taper? I pln to make one and just hate to 'shotgun' such things. ;D It seems to me tat I have seen these before but never knew what they were used for.



Gee, why should you have dimensions when I didn't have any? 

Seriously, I don't think there's a single critical dimension here plus you'll need to adjust the size to the type of work and wire you anticipate.

Nevertheless, mine is 3" OAL and the length of the taper is 1".

If you make a bigger one for use with heavier wire, consider replacing my knurled knob with a tapped rod for greater leverage.


----------



## bearcar1 (Apr 18, 2012)

:hDe: LoL! Thanks Marv, I did not figure any dimension was critical, but if I were to do something so simple from scratch I would most likely end up with too deep of a taper. 24AWG lashing wire is what I intend to use this for. 

"Dimensions!!? There aren't any dimensions in machining!!" :big:


BC1
Jim


----------



## kustomkb (Apr 18, 2012)

Slick tool Marv.

 Really makes a tidy clamp. No more digging around for the right hose clamp now.

I've also got too have one. Like you just said there's nothing too critical but I couldn't help but make a quick sketch that I'll upload below; 

View attachment wire tie tool.PDF


----------

